
ESPRESSObin SBC (2.5Gbps Serdes, SATA, 2xGbE, MiniPCIe, lots of goodies...) - peter_d_sherman
http://espressobin.net/
======
kstenerud
Seriously? A modal pop-up with the video I just finished intentionally
scrolling past?

Do you think that disrespecting me by trying to force me to do something will
endear me to your product?

